# Static!!!



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the best solution for static in their malts coats?? Kissi has static but her hair is fairly short (maybe 2 1/2 inches) so it is not a real problem...she mostly looks funny when I take her jacket off after coming in from outside. Mia is another story...she is just about 10 months old and I guess her coat is changing from puppy to adult...it is almost to the floor and she looks WILD!! Everytime I touch her she "crackles" I use CC Ice on Ice and the silk protein and that helps some but the static is awful and she is matting like crazy. She is not extremely fond of being brushed/combed so it is one more struggle to add to the rest right now. I don't really want to cut her short but if I don't find another solution I may not have a choice. 
Any suggestions???
Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Linda - I was just about to post a request for the same thing!! Static electricity - good grief, poor little Archie always looks like he just stuck his paw in a light socket!

















The Ice on Ice doesn't do ANYTHING!!! I know I need to get out the humidifiers - but there must be something - some product that will tame these wild hairs!!!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Linda - I was just about to post a request for the same thing!! Static electricity - good grief, poor little Archie always looks like he just stuck his paw in a light socket!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to know I am not the only one with the problem!! I agree the ice on ice is not helping much, although, without it I don't know if I could brush Mia at all... and I use tons of conditioner and after bath on Mia and her coat still seems dry. I guess it is partially because the furnace is running 24/7 these days because it is sooooo cold ...bbbrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

We've heard about some pretty good results with Chris Christensen Fusion brushes here lately:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...4&hl=static

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...0&hl=static


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> We've heard about some pretty good results with Chris Christensen Fusion brushes here lately:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...4&hl=static
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...0&hl=static[/B]



Thanks, Marj - I knew you'd come through with "the goods". After reading most of the threads you provided- I think I'll forgoe spending tons of money on yet another CC brush - I've spent so much on their combs and brushes already - but I will try the dryer sheet in the brush trick. And I may have to order some Petsilk - I used to really like that stuff and have been out for a while now...hummmm


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I just recently went through this same problem. The only real solution for Boos static was for me to use my own human conditioner on him. Nothing else worked & the dryer sheet left Boos hair a little gunky & the effects were only temporary.We both have fine flyaway hair so I thought what worked for me should work for him & it did.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

my suggestion is to use a spray leave in conditioner or very light gel or silicon gel--use a very small amount and smooth it through your hands and then smooth it over Kissi's coat. Now that Ollie is back in a puppy cut we aren't really having a problem--I barely even have to comb him!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

An anti-static spray can really help. I put a little Coat Handler conditioner in a spray bottle of distilled water and that seems to do the job. There are a number of sprays that are anti-static and ready-made...I haven't tried them myself. I think the sweater is going to make a mess every time you put it on....Maybe put a bounce that's been run through the dryer a couple of times under it??? Be sure you use the fragrance free and do run it through a few times with a load of laundry.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Try Petsilk Coat Oil. It is a spray, be careful about using too much though. No silicone so it is very moisturizing. 
Aimee


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

In the summer, I do a Downy rinse on mine to help keep fleas at bay.
Of course static is not a problem in the summer, but I wonder if a Downy rinse would help with static in the winter? Mine have a slight static problem where the hair is longer on their ears and whatnot...I would think the Downy would help some...but I don't know.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Take a fabric softner sheet and just wipe it down your babies coat, static gone!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been having the same problem -- just a dry winter here. I need to "ground" myself before I can touch the girls or even kiss my husband as we just have a lot of electricity in the air.









Here is what I've found that is the ONLY THING that seems to work for us:

1. The #1 All Systems Static Control seems to be the best for controlling static.

2. The easiest and cheapest is to use hand lotion -- any kind will work, but Jergens seems to be the best for this. You rub a lot of it on your hands and when it's ALMOST all soked in, you rub your hands on the dogs and THEN brush it threw their coats. You don't want a "greasy" head of hair, but just a light amount of static control. You may need to do this daily. I usually end up doing the same thing to my own hair to control the static.

We always used the hand lotion at the dog shows for the long coated breeds -- it seems to be the most inexpensive but also the most effective.

Try it and tell me what you think.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Be sure you use the fragrance free and do run it through a few times with a load of laundry.[/B]



....glad I read this before I tried it


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I think hubby needs to use CC products also. This morning go to church his hair was reaching to the roof top in car, was to funny.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

I second (third? fourth?) the dryer sheet suggestion. It works like a charm. I have VERY curly, fuzzy hair myself and I keep one in my desk at the office because I have to brush my hair constantly to prevent afro formation.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Static??? There's no static at my house.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

LOL -- made my day.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

> Static??? There's no static at my house.[/B]



Oh my gosh!! Too cute!! looks just like Mia only her hair is much longer so she looks like this from head to toe!!


Thanks to everyone for all of the suggestions. I will definitely try the new anti-static CC brushes and hand lotion idea but I have allergies and bounce causes me to have a difficult time breathing so I don't think I will try that one. I will look for a good leave in conditioner too.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I have the same problem here. I think it's caused by the heater in the house because we never have he problem in the summer. I use static guard. I spray it on the brush. I also spray it on the in side of their coats before putting it on them. It works great but unfortuantly wont last all day.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Static??? There's no static at my house.[/B]


OMGosh. Thatis sooo funny.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

This might sound crazy and unconventional, and I don't know why it works...but when we were growing up, mom would put a pantyhose/nylon stocking over our hairbrushes to prevent static. The bristles of the brush were pushed through the pantyhose so the brush still worked fine. Like I said, I don't know why this worked, but I remembered it today. We don't have that big of a static issue around here, so I haven't thought to try it since being "grown up"- ha.


----------

